# Anyone fishing? Jax Saturday Sept 25.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a window to fish while in Jax Saturday 25th till about noon. Anyone have an opening on their boat?


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

If I wasn't fishing a local redfish tournament I would definitely take you out. I should have picked up a microskiff shirt during the rally to rep during it. PM me next time and I will make arrangements. Check with southbound he may not have seen your post and judging by his reports he is a far better fisherman than myself.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

gimme a shout cap'n and we'll see what we can do


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

hey thanks for the offer, but I've got a ride.  sorry for the delayed reply. Been a little busy.


----------

